# FLR(m) Liverpool Interview



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all

After waiting six weeks to hear about our FLR(m) application (for which we attended a PEO 23 Dec) but never received a result on the day we finally got a letter from the Home Office requesting that we attend a interview in Liverpool in three weeks time at 09.00!!!

I called them and asked why we needed to go all the way up to Liverpool from London was told that is where all migration interviews are conducted, "what a bummer"

I asked whether we would have the results on the day and was told NO, it could take another six to eight weeks or even longer it depended on when the case worker dealt with it????????????:confused2:

Would really appreciate any feed back from anyone that has done the interview on how long before they got their result.

Not worried about the interview, just the long journey, extra cost, hotel, and trains fares which will not be cheap. They really know how to make you spend your hard earn cash.

All advice would be appreciate on what to expect.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm afraid Home Office is the judge and jury on immigration matters, and they can dictate which hoops you have to jump through. 
Not having re-read your previous posts, can you enlighten us about your application? Do you have unusual situation? Have you been denied visa before or committed immigration offence?


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I'm afraid Home Office is the judge and jury on immigration matters, and they can dictate which hoops you have to jump through.
> Not having re-read your previous posts, can you enlighten us about your application? Do you have unusual situation? Have you been denied visa before or committed immigration offence?


My fiancé's visa was refused back in February 2013, did not believe our relationship was genuine and subsisting, appealed and provided extra proof that we did not send with the application, the original decision was overturned by the ECM before it went to court, my fiancé got his visa in August. The reason we think they are giving us such a hard time is because I am 19 years older than my husband.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

skinnie58 said:


> The reason we think they are giving us such a hard time is because I am 19 years older than my husband.


Unlikely to be the sole reason. There is a 20 year age gap between my spouse and I and we did not receive any notable extra scrutiny over it. 
Just be as methodical as you can be, prepare and sit down in advance of the interview and try not to take your (understandable) anger over the situation with you on the day. 
The UKBA people are obliged to exhaust all possibilities that any given application has inconsistencies/areas that need expanding on before they grant subsequent visas. Try to look at the interview as a way for them to flesh out any areas they are not sure about face-to-face with you. Good luck on the day!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it's the previous visa refusal, though overturned on appeal. They will leave no stones unturned in getting the fullest picture of your relationship and all other aspects of your application. This is becoming increasingly common, as they are under pressure to reduce immigration numbers.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

Lorelli said:


> Unlikely to be the sole reason. There is a 20 year age gap between my spouse and I and we did not receive any notable extra scrutiny over it.
> Just be as methodical as you can be, prepare and sit down in advance of the interview and try not to take your (understandable) anger over the situation with you on the day.
> The UKBA people are obliged to exhaust all possibilities that any given application has inconsistencies/areas that need expanding on before they grant subsequent visas. Try to look at the interview as a way for them to flesh out any areas they are not sure about face-to-face with you. Good luck on the day!



Thanks Joppa and Lorellli

I guess we will have an idea what they are concerned about when we attend the interview. We have nothing to be worried about, our relationship is very strong and we have a good understanding of each other.

We will keep you inform as to how it went.


----------

